# Help



## robo mantis (Oct 19, 2005)

i can't get my European mantis egg off the roof of my mantis cage and i can't fit a razor in the postition the egg is in.


----------



## Ian (Oct 19, 2005)

What material has it been laid on?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 19, 2005)

a critter keeper lid does that help


----------



## Ian (Oct 19, 2005)

I see, why can you not slide a blade underneath the ooth, and ease it off?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 19, 2005)

it has like a circle thing that you could pop out but it is hard to pop out when an egg is on it also i have a female in there


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 20, 2005)

Why not move the female?

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Oct 20, 2005)

lol, exactly my response. If not, then just incubate the ootheca in the tank.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2005)

the holes at the top are to big the nymphs can walk right through them


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi,

try sticking some very fine mesh artound the top to avoid escapies.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2005)

ok but i want to refrigerate it and hatch it in spring


----------



## Jackson (Oct 20, 2005)

How about....

Remove the lid with the ooth still attached, place in a plastic bag then put in the fridge until your ready to hatch it.

Then get some cotton or fishing line and attach it to the lid. Then suspend the lid from a container or fish tank you can hatch then mantids in.

For the meantime you can keep the adult female in the same Geo-tank but put some netting across the top and attach with an elastic band.

Does this work for you?


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2005)

thanks i think i'll try it


----------

